# PDF Magazin, ja wo denn bitte?



## Antichrist (19. Juni 2009)

Gibt es die PCGH nicht mehr als PDF zum Downloaden??

Und wenn nicht, gab es dazu wenigstens eine Newsmeldung??

Und wenn doch noch, wo denn bitte?


----------



## feivel (19. Juni 2009)

was mir noch gefallen würde, wären einzelne artikel zum kauf zum kleinen preis 
manchmal kauft man sich dann doch hefte, die man nur eines artikels wegen haben wollte


----------



## DOTL (19. Juni 2009)

Ne, eine PDF-Downloadoption gibt es (bisher) nicht.


----------



## Captain Future (20. Juni 2009)

Früher gab's das mal hier. 
epaperstar sagt Danke schön und auf Wiedersehen
Bist drei Tage zu spät dran, Antichrist.


----------



## feivel (20. Juni 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Ne, eine PDF-Downloadoption gibt es (bisher) nicht.




ist sowas vielleicht in planung?


----------



## Geicher (20. Juni 2009)

Ja man könnte das sich ja wirklich was überlegen!
Wäre echt super!

Zum Beispiel:"Für jeden 10. Forumpost gibt es 1 ältere pcgh als pdf."(ZUM BEISPIEL)


----------



## Jami (24. Juni 2009)

Damit die dann sofort in allergeilster ungescannter Qualität hochgeladen werden (auf Zeitschriften-Warez-Seites (Scheißausdruck)). 
Solange es kein PDF-DRM gibt, dass wirksam genug ist, wird es das auch nicht geben. Hat Carsten Spille glaub ich mal verlauten lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Juni 2009)

Der PDF-Service über Epaperstar wurde eingestellt.


----------



## Filico (16. Januar 2010)

Zwar liegt der letzte Beitrag ein halbes Jahr zurück, aber dennoch die Frage:
Wie siehts eigentlich mit einer Online-Ausgabe der PCGH-Print aus?
Ist in dieser Richtung überhaupt was geplant? Wenn ja, wie sähe das aus?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Januar 2010)

Direkt geplant nicht, aber wir beschäftigen uns mit dem Thema natürlich weiterhin - es gibt da ja einige interessante Ansätze.


----------



## kmf (28. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Direkt geplant nicht, aber wir beschäftigen uns mit dem Thema natürlich weiterhin - es gibt da ja einige interessante Ansätze.


Luxx bietet auch an. Scheint mir ein recht sicherer Vertriebsweg zu sein. Und die damit verbundenen Forumsschmankerl sind auch ganz passabel. 

Könnte man doch abkupfern. 

Man muss ja nicht immer das Rad neu erfinden.


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

Als Abonnent der ersten Stunde wäre es ein feiner Zug im Januar die Ausgaben
vom letzten Jahr als PDF mit auf die Abo-DVD zu packen oder beizulegen. 
Ich habe mich schon schweren Herzens aus Platzmangel von den alten Ausgaben getrennt.
Dann könnte ich mal wieder in den ersten Ausgaben schmökern.


----------



## tblatti (6. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Direkt geplant nicht, aber wir beschäftigen uns mit dem Thema natürlich weiterhin - es gibt da ja einige interessante Ansätze.


 

Also einen Abonnenten haettet ihr auf sicher... in Sydney.. Gruss Thomas


----------



## rocal (8. Februar 2010)

Ich will auch ePaper!!! Wie ist es mit einer Ausgabe für Kindle (mit Bildern bitte!)? Ich finde das solltet ihr schnellstens einführen. Sonst fallen meine Schränke noch von der Wand! Und man denke erstmal an die Wälder.
Gruß rocal.


----------



## windows (25. Februar 2010)

Gibt es etwas neues?


----------



## windows (2. März 2010)

Hi,
mir ist grad spontan eine Idee gekommen:
Jeder Abonnent der PCGH bekommt eine Nummer oder einen Nickname oder whatever.
Mit dieser Nummer kannn er sich einloggen und eine Onlineausgabe auf seinem PC speichern.
Nicht als PDF sondern in einem Mini Programm wie die Oberfläche der Heft DVD.
Über den Seiten steht immer ganz klein und oft, aber dezent so das es beim lesen nicht stört die Nummer des Abonnenten.
Wenn er jetzt die PCGH scrennt, verschickt o.ä. kann man ihn identiefizieren.
Und eine Ausgabe auf der auf jeder Seite ein großer Teil ausgeschnitten ist will auch niemand.

Morgen konkretiesiere ich das alles.

MFG
windows


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2010)

Das klingt auch sehr interessant, PDFs mit Wasserzeichen für Abonnenten wäre auch ne Lösung.
Bin ja seit den ersten Ausgaben dabei, habe aber aus Platzmangel die ersten Jahre schon entsorgen müssen.
Wäre aber schön, mal wieder in einer alten Ausgabe zu stöbern.


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Das klingt auch sehr interessant, PDFs mit Wasserzeichen für Abonnenten wäre auch ne Lösung.
> Bin ja seit den ersten Ausgaben dabei, habe aber aus Platzmangel die ersten Jahre schon entsorgen müssen.
> Wäre aber schön, mal wieder in einer alten Ausgabe zu stöbern.


 

Jo, das hört sich gut an...

Werd mir auch mal die Abos anschauen, da ich mittlerweile gemerkt hab, das ich die Zeitschrift eigentlich fast immer kaufe...^^ *lol* 

Hat jemand ne gute Abo-Empfehlung für mich? xD


----------



## Azrael_SEt (4. März 2010)

Auch ne Möglichkeit wäre, nur alte Ausgaben per PDF zu veröffentlichen. Die aktuelle kann jeder kaufen, aber alte Ausgaben die man wegschmeißen muss in digitaler Form zu haben, dass wär schon toll. 
Da wär der Schaden geringer, wenn doch einer die dann veröffentlicht.

Wasserzeichen? Als ob das nicht jeder per Powerpoint entfernen könnte...
Die entsprechenden Ausgaben nur Online zur Verfügung zu stellen wär auch ne Möglichkeit, auch keine 100%tige Sicherheit, aber deutlich mehr Aufwand für den Übeltäter. (z.B. jeweils eine Doppelseite per PDF und nen "weiter"-Link zur nächsten).


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

Mann muss das Wasserzeichen ja nicht sehen. 
Online ist auch schnell gespeichert, das hält auch keinen ab.


----------

